# Free On-line Cognitive Function Test



## David H (May 15, 2011)

Take the test and see if you have or will have a tendency 
towards Alzheimers Diease.

At 63 didn't do too bad at a score of 48 - below 30 is the danger zone.

This was reported widely in the media but without a link.

*http://www.foodforthebrain.org/content.asp?id_Content=1820*

David


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 15, 2011)

32, so significant risk of alzheimers..............


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2011)

63 for me,very low risk of developing alzhimers


----------



## Robster65 (May 15, 2011)

73 so very low risk. Not sure how accurate it is but interesting to do.

Age 46 btw. 

Rob


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 15, 2011)

62 for me... and I had an interruption from mum during one of the quick timed pages!


----------



## Donald (May 15, 2011)

32 for me does not look good for me


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 15, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> 32, so significant risk of alzheimers..............



Snap mine was 32 as well  Sheena


----------



## Mark T (May 15, 2011)

I got 73  although I'm 36 so I'm out of the target age range

Would be interesting to pass it on to me wifes family since there is a history of Alzheimers.


----------



## Jennywren (May 15, 2011)

58 im happy with that considering both my grandparents have Alzheimers , we also found that the mouse on comp has a lot to do with it ,done test on a laptop where i have troouble with mouse , would be interesting to do on a desk top and see if score improved  husband said the same thing .


----------



## Robster65 (May 15, 2011)

I found it a bit tricky on my laptop with the touchpad. Had to mess a bit to click the right boxes, etc.

Also, a bigger screen would probably make it slightly easier. But to be fair, they do have the mouse calibration test to start with, so no excuses really 

Rob


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2011)

I foud that the first test where you had to click the click so to speak very difficult cause I had to keep going back to the ones i missed then the one where you had to match up the shape with the letter had my eyes all over the place lol..


----------



## KateR (May 15, 2011)

71 for me but then I have no family history.


----------



## HelenP (May 15, 2011)

I'm 55 and got a score of 52 "very low risk", so I'm glad of that, however, I did totally forget that the second round was timed, and dawdled about looking back over the half dozen that I'd done after realising that one was wrong, instead of just getting on with it, very grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, so possibly may have attained a higher score!!

Thanks for posting the link.

xx


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2011)

Ah well I think (and I only think!) that clicking the click may have been part of it, cos I spotted a really easy way of ensuring I didn't miss any within about 2 secs of starting on that - which I have to say is utterly unusual for me cos I'm afraid I'm not all that logical most times!

I also went back and redid instead of leaving it alone LOL - bit of a perfectionist when I am being judged, me .....


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Ah well I think (and I only think!) that clicking the click may have been part of it, cos I spotted a really easy way of ensuring I didn't miss any within about 2 secs of starting on that - which I have to say is utterly unusual for me cos I'm afraid I'm not all that logical most times!
> 
> I also went back and redid instead of leaving it alone LOL - bit of a perfectionist when I am being judged, me .....



What was your result then lol


----------



## Jennywren (May 15, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> But to be fair, they do have the mouse calibration test to start with, so no excuses really



Oh i didnt notice that lol


----------



## newbs (May 15, 2011)

53 so considered very low risk (I'm 34).


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2011)

In the 40's I think, said I was low-risk anyway.  Good.  Always a bit twitchy although my parent "only" had senile dementia not A's.


----------



## cazscot (May 15, 2011)

I got 47 so low risk but I did it on my netbook so wasnt very good at the mouse click one so thats my excuse and I am sticking to it


----------



## HelenM (May 16, 2011)

I didn't do the test. I was concerned about it.


> The Cognitive Function Test (CFT) aims to provide individuals with a tool to self assess their level of MCI in the cognitive domains that predict AD. The CFT is designed specifically for identifying risk of AD. It is online and free to anyone with internet access aged 50 or above. It is hoped that those who score poorly in the CFT will take a homocysteine test and if necessary embark upon diet and lifestyle changes and reduce their homocysteine level, in order to reduce the risk of further memory decline


Who's going to provide the homcysteine test?, What sort of diet and lifestyle changes have proved effective?

 If you were designing a test to predict ALzheimers, then I wonder what the timescale would be?  Design a battery of tests then see which questions were predictive in the long run, would it need a study over 10, 20  or more  years?   do we know it's accuracy rate?



> The specificity of the CFT is not yet clear. i.e. individuals may score poorly due to aspects other than MCI such as medication, depression, acute infection and other factors. However based on the pilot, it appears that the CFT is sensitive to MCI


It worries me that the test may frighten people unnnecessarily.
Who seems to be behind it?
Well as far as I can see Optimum Nutrition and Patrick Holford. Now  he's a popular author and obviously has people who accept his views. I don't! 

  I'll just give you a couple of links, you can google for more.
http://www.badscience.net/2007/09/patrick-holford-unsubstantiated-untruthful/
http://holfordwatch.info/


----------



## Caroline (May 16, 2011)

I got 66, so am a low risk. It was quite good fun doing the test, made me think.


----------



## Flutterby (May 18, 2011)

I got 51 which I was pleased with due to the fact that I already know my cognitive function is impaired since the stroke.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 18, 2011)

Looks like I am done for going by everyone elses test results.........

think I may do it again..........


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 19, 2011)

71, oh the relief...............

I realized the second time round that I was picking *different* to the images that were the same shape but had discrepancies in line thickness, etc..........basically trying to be a smart a*rse...............


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2011)

69, phew. I'm still only mad nor-nor-west then.


----------



## Casper (May 19, 2011)

79 for me, yay!

Current age 48 - so just under their 50 year marker.


----------



## Monica (May 20, 2011)

73 for me, but I'm only 42.....


----------



## Catwoman76 (May 20, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Snap mine was 32 as well  Sheena



I've just done it again and got a score of 47, not brilliant, but better than the 1st one  Sheena


----------

